# stance



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Airlift


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

looks good kev :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i actually like the black faces, normally not a fan


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

I miss my MK4 just a tad


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Well done sir :thumbup:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I always like seeing whats within your threads. Car looks ILL
Oh! and I grinded down the top of my spindles.....and then some. I went like another 3/8's inch into the knuckle. I'm sitting at 22.3/4" now!


----------



## zacharys666 (Jan 28, 2008)

I dig:thumbup:

More pics?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

looks dope mang. i usually don't like black centers with polished lips, but you pull it off great


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

this makes me miss my gli


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

sick ! XL's ? or have you done more modifications on the standard struts ?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

looks good man.. makes me wanna put my gli front back on:thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

unitzero said:


> sick ! XL's ? or have you done more modifications on the standard struts ?


some modifications were done, still not laying frame but damn close. Im quite happy with how it sits. 




tonyb2580 said:


> looks good man.. makes me wanna put my gli front back on:thumbup:


haha i want to rip my gli off and smash it into a million pieces. It looks amazing but it sits too damn low at ride height


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

I'll take that Lip off you in a heartbeat !!! wanna trade a 4mo' ?! 

GLI > UK spec


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

unitzero said:


> I'll take that Lip off you in a heartbeat !!! wanna trade a 4mo' ?!
> 
> GLI > UK spec


lol i just sold a 4mo lip i had


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

dang


----------



## MWoody4u23 (Oct 23, 2007)

What mods did you make to the front struts?


----------



## fookerbob (Nov 29, 2005)

werd


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

You has it.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

MWoody4u23 said:


> What mods did you make to the front struts?


i got my low from modding the car, not the struts


----------

